# [Xorg 1.7.6] plus de clavier (encore 1!)

## Carlino

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru pas mal de forum pour me rendre compte que le problème que je rencontre s'est déjà produit pour d'autres utilisateurs. J'ai donc essayé pas mal de choses avant de poster ici.

Le problème : 

passage de xorg-server 1.6.* à xorg-server 1.7.6 -->impossible de se loger via GDM : la souris fonctionne, mais pas le clavier.

Ce que j'ai déjà fait :

-re-compiler le paquet   xorg-server 1.7.6, avec et sans les valeurs "keyboard mouse" dans INPUT_DEVICES de make.conf

-re-compiler les drivers  x11-drivers/ * (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev, x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa).

-re-compiler hal, xdm, gdm.

J'ai bien les fichiers 10-input-policy.fdi, 10-keymap.fdi, 10-x11-input.fdi dans /etc/hal/fdi/policy.

Je n'utilise plus le fichier xorg.conf.

mon make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="64bit 3dnow a52 aac abiword accessibility acl acpi asyncns alisp alsa amazon antlr apache2 arts bcel berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bsf branding cairo caps cdr cli clucene commonslogging commonsnet community consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt ctype cups cxx dbus devfs-compat dlloader -doc dri dso dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds embedded emboss encode esd external-fuse extras fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fltk fortran fts3 gd gecko -gd-external gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal handbook hardcoded-tables iconv isdnlog ipv6 java jack javamail jdepend jpeg jsch kde kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libclamav libnotify libsamplerate lirc log4j mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext modplug mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg opengl openmp oro oss pam pcre perl pg-intdatetime png poppler-data postgres pppd ppds pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 qt3support quicktime raptor readline reflection regexp resolver samba sasl sdl session semantic-desktop sha512 sndfile source spell speex spl sqlite sse sse2 ssse3 ssl startup-notification svg swat tcpd tiff theora threads threadsafe truetype truetype-fonts unicode udev utils v4l -vhosts video vorbis wavpack webdav-neon webmin-minimal win32codecs X x264 xine xcb xorg xpdf-headers xscreensaver xml xulrunner xv zlib"

FEATURES="distcc" # -sandbox est un hack permettant de compiler certains modules cf http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-597821.html

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

DISTCC_HOSTS="localhost "

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.38/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://213.186.33.37/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

DISTDIR="/usr/portages/packages"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa vga"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm"

#ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 emu10k1x"

# ajouter pour pouvoir installer le paquet playonlinux a partir de http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

```

J'ai bien evdev configuré dans le Kernel :

```
CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y
```

.

Voici la sortie log de Xorg:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux bigpopa 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Sun Mar 21 11:55:03 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdc3 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:Emergance console=tty1 quiet

Build Date: 22 April 2010  07:06:17PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 22 19:13:51 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7aa6c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9440:1787:2267 ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe8e0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

      Driver   "ati"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.4.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,

   ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,

   ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000fe8e0000

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000fe8e0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 4800 Series" (ChipID = 0x9440)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000d0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom: 

   SubsystemVendorID: 0x1787 SubsystemID: 0x2267

   IOBaseAddress: 0xb000

   Filename: Test.bin    

   BIOS Bootup Message:   RV770XT 1GB 86105CCC.QGH9                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0xfffec

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0xfffec

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 770000

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 900000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1200000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 16000

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 6000

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 100000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=1048576K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 262144 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling disabled

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 10000, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 120000, min_in_pll: 600, max_in_pll: 1600, xclk: 40000, sclk: 770.000000, mclk: 900.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=10000 rd=12 min=64800 max=120000; xclk=40000

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-1" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:

  XRANDR name: DVI-1

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC2

  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

  DDC reg: 0x7e60

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:

  XRANDR name: DVI-0

  Connector: DVI-I

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

  DFP2: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

  DDC reg: 0x7e20

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

finished output detect: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:DDC control interface" registered at address 0x6E.

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 5609  Serial#: 52319

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): DFP 1.x compatible TMDS

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.645 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.278 greenY: 0.617

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.082   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  465 x 291 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 0599890352319

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 29 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: PLE2207WS

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd09565fcc0000

(II) RADEON(0):    0313010381301e782a0405a556479e25

(II) RADEON(0):    155054bfef808180714f8140b3009500

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010121399030621a274068b0

(II) RADEON(0):    3600d1231100001c000000ff00303539

(II) RADEON(0):    39383930333532333139000000fd0037

(II) RADEON(0):    4c1d510f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    00504c453232303757530a202020009c

finished output detect: 1

finished all detect

before xf86InitialConfiguration

Dac detection success

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-1, Detected Monitor Type: 0

Unhandled monitor type 0

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on output: DVI-0 ----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 5609  Serial#: 52319

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2009  Week: 3

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

(II) RADEON(0): DFP 1.x compatible TMDS

(II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 30

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) RADEON(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.645 redY: 0.336   greenX: 0.278 greenY: 0.617

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.145 blueY: 0.082   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) RADEON(0): Supported established timings:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1152x864@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) RADEON(0): #3: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) RADEON(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  465 x 291 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 0599890352319

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 29 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: PLE2207WS

(II) RADEON(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) RADEON(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd09565fcc0000

(II) RADEON(0):    0313010381301e782a0405a556479e25

(II) RADEON(0):    155054bfef808180714f8140b3009500

(II) RADEON(0):    01010101010121399030621a274068b0

(II) RADEON(0):    3600d1231100001c000000ff00303539

(II) RADEON(0):    39383930333532333139000000fd0037

(II) RADEON(0):    4c1d510f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) RADEON(0):    00504c453232303757530a202020009c

(II) RADEON(0): Panel infos found from DDC detailed: 1680x1050

(II) RADEON(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22025

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-1 disconnected

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 connected

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

after xf86InitialConfiguration

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.5.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

   of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0 0

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

mc fb loc is 00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x10000000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Allocating from a screen of 262080 kb

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 0 at offset 0x00b7c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for hardware cursor 1 at offset 0x00b80000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for front buffer at offset 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 64 kb for PCI GART at offset 0x0fff0000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for back buffer at offset 0x00b84000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 11760 kb for depth buffer at offset 0x01700000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 112640 kb for textures at offset 0x0227c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 114128 kb for X Server offscreen at offset 0x0907c000

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] 32768 kB allocated with handle 0x117f6900

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring handle = 0x2b800000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring mapped at 0x7f32a23eb000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] ring read ptr handle = 0x1b7ff000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x7f32a24fc000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Ring read ptr contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0x2b801000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x7f328c6d2000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] Vertex/indirect buffers contents 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART texture map handle = 0x2b802000

(II) RADEON(0): [pci] GART Texture map mapped at 0x7f328aa52000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0x2fff8000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00d0 0x003f0000

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 29884416

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x00df00d0 is: 0x00df00d0

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0x003f0000 is: 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00d0 0x00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 116867072 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 2240 1089 6

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00d0 0x00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

freq: 146250000

best_freq: 146250000

best_feedback_div: 117

best_ref_div: 10

best_post_div: 8

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 146250, PLL 146250

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 10, fbdiv 0x75(117), pdiv 8

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG2 encoder setup success

Output DIG2 encoder setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Mode 1680x1050 - 2240 1089 6

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x00df00d0 0x00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00030000

freq: 146250000

best_freq: 146250000

best_feedback_div: 117

best_ref_div: 10

best_post_div: 8

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) Clock: mode 146250, PLL 146250

(II) RADEON(0): crtc(0) PLL  : refdiv 10, fbdiv 0x75(117), pdiv 8

Set CRTC 0 PLL success

Set CRTC Timing success

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success

Not using RMX

scaler 0 setup success

Set CRTC 0 Source success

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Output DIG2 encoder setup success

Output DIG2 encoder setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "fr"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) RADEON(0): DIG0 transmitter: Coherent Mode enabled

Output DIG0 transmitter setup success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC memreq 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC memreq 1 success

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x003f0000 0x00df00d0

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x00000000

(II) RADEON(0): avivo_restore !

Enable CRTC memreq 0 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0x2b7ff000 at 0x7f32a24fd000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

```

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.... sinon down-grader à la version antérieure, ou passer à la version xorg 1.8, mais je préfèrerais rester en stable. Une idée, une solution ?

----------

## KeNNys

je ne sais plus le nom exact mais refait un emerge un truc comme cela input-evdev enfin tu fait un emerge -s evdev tu trouvera le bon portage.

----------

## elyes

salut,

si tu utilise hal, pourquoi tu as INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" ?

sauf erreur, INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" doit etre suffisant ( idem sans hal avec xorg-server-1.8  )

autrement, qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ doit te donner la liste des drivers a re-compiler.

cordialement,

Elyes

----------

## Carlino

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que j'ai déjà fait :
> 
> -re-compiler le paquet xorg-server 1.7.6, avec et sans les valeurs "keyboard mouse" dans INPUT_DEVICES de make.conf
> 
> -re-compiler les drivers x11-drivers/ * (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev, x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa). 

 

----------

## Picani

J'ai déjà eu le problème avec la même version, après une mise à jours, mais pas dans les mêmes conditions. Je m'explique : mon xorg-server n'utilise pas hal (USE="-hal). Qand je l'ai mis à jours, j'ai fais mon petit revdep-rebuild (d'ailleurs, est-ce que tu l'as fais ? On ne sait jms) et puis j'ai relancé mon serveur graphique et là pareil que toi : plus de clavier. J'ai réinstallé xf86-input-keyboard et tt à bien remarché. Tu devrais recompiler xorg-server sans hal (par contre tu devrais alors te faire ton xorg.conf), recompiler xf86-input-keyboard et voir ce que ça donne. Au pire tu perds bcp de tps   :Laughing: 

Et je sais, c'est bcp compliqué pr pas gd chose ...

----------

## Carlino

VoidMage a trouvé l'origine du problème: le fichier 10-x11-input.fdi mal configuré ; les détails sont dans ce post

----------

## d2_racing

les fichiers .fdi peuvent donner des maux de têtes  :Razz: 

----------

